# FIRST PITH OF 2019........LET'S SEE WHAT YOU GOT!



## stonepecker (Jan 2, 2019)

I know that some pens are already in the mail.  And that some people are still deciding what to turn.  Here is the spot to show everyone what a PITH is about.
Post your photos of what you received here for everyone to see and enjoy.

Thanks to everyone who signed up and played in this PITH.


----------



## Timber Ripper (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi all, I received this beautiful Cigar pen from Mike8850 today along with some very nice blanks .. The pen is on segmented Walnut with red,white and blue veneer with a CA finish. Mike informed me that this was an experiment blank and I have to say, he nailed it!
The fit, finish and hardware pairing are perfect.

Thank you Mike,

Anthony


----------



## Mike8850 (Jan 8, 2019)

Anthony beat me to the punch with his post.
Here's a picture of a very nice Le Roi Elegant in Zebrawood.

He also included a nice selection of blanks.

Mike


----------



## hippi (Jan 9, 2019)

*got*

well I got this really nice fountain pen my first one in the piths from mike allen


----------



## Loucurr (Jan 12, 2019)

So I did the same thing as someone else and posted in the wrong thread...duh!

Got my pen from Jason (aces-high) it’s a beautiful segment pen and was accompanied by an assortment of blanks. Thanks again Jason.


----------



## TG Design (Jan 14, 2019)

I received a very cool pen from my PITH partner Darin (aka Fordwakeman) today. 

He named it “Smith and Wesson beats 4 of a kind”, it uses two 500 S&W shell casing that are powder coated. Very cool, very different then what I make or have ever made. 

The fit and finish is superb, very well made. I’m sure it will get lots so comments at work. He mentioned the twist mechanism is from a Gatsby pen. 

He also threw in some blanks, very nice!  Can’t wait to make a pen with the redwood, interesting grain. 

Thanks for organizing this PITH, it is my first one, what a great experience!

Cheers Darin!  Thank you!


----------



## bjbear76 (Jan 15, 2019)

I received my pen from my PITH partner Glen (glenspens)
I had mentioned to him that I was getting into casting, so he sent me some casting pieces, cholla cactus, and a bag full of acorn caps and sweet gum balls.
Really cool pen, too.

Thanks Glen


----------



## Loucurr (Jan 15, 2019)

I turned these two pens from blanks I received from swap partner aces-high. The wood is very interesting but neither he nor I know the species. They look like they could have been cut from some type of flooring as they had a finish on one side and were only about 1/2” square.


----------



## cdwrrtx (Jan 17, 2019)

Once again I had the pleasure of being paired with Don Ward (its_virgil).  He presented me with this beauty. 

Gentleman Rollerball in Gold Ti wrapped in curly Koa that Don picked up on a trip to Hawaii.  Notice the added detail on the end of the cap.  Another wonderful pen!

He also provided me with a nice assortment of blanks:
Segmented Resin in a Gisi-style mold
Assorted woods
Dyed/stabilized burl
Burl/resin hybrid
"Practice" rattlesnake skin blanks - still have the beautiful one he sent me last time, but screwed up the practice one he sent, so he sent me some more!!!

I hope the odds work in my favor again the next time.  Don is a great partner for a PITH!  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## JessePens (Jan 17, 2019)

Beautiful pens!

How often does the group run the PITH?

Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## glenspens (Jan 17, 2019)

Got a box full of sweets from bjbear76 a  nice pen, some blanks and a 1000 eye Bodhi nut (the turned blank is a Bodhi nut) thanks


----------



## Brotherdale (Jan 17, 2019)

This is the pen I sent to my partner, penmaker1967. His camera isn’t working so he asked me to post the pic. It is an Indigo kit paired with a Diamondcast blank.


View in Gallery


----------



## Lmstretch (Jan 17, 2019)

TG Design said:


> I received a very cool pen from my PITH partner Darin (aka Fordwakeman) today.
> 
> He named it “Smith and Wesson beats 4 of a kind”, it uses two 500 S&W shell casing that are powder coated. Very cool, very different then what I make or have ever made.
> 
> ...









Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Lmstretch (Jan 17, 2019)

That is a cool pen.  Every time I look at this website, I am amazed with the pens I see.  This is thing outside the box and it’s cool!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 17, 2019)

Just received this from my PITH partner Seer, in the mail today. 3d printed blank. Also a bunch of blanks. 
Thanks Jerry.


----------



## KLJ (Jan 18, 2019)

I received this very nice pen and blanks from Mark James. The segmenting is amazing and most of the blanks I have never turned those woods. Thanks Mark for your generosity !


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## Fordwakeman (Jan 18, 2019)

*My Pith Pen*

All I can say is WOW! I received  my first fountain pen from Tim (AKA TG Design). 

A note on the pen from Tim.

"The wood is desert ironwood, it’s the first time I made a pen with it. I used a jig I designed and made to put the five sided twist on it after I turn the diameters down. The cap was fun because it has a tapper in it. I think the pen kit in gold really pops. Hope you like it, I know foundation pens can be fussy, but it’s a nice change."

This  pictures don't do this pen justice. The fit and finish are superb.

Tim sent some ash and madrone burl pen blanks as part of the Deal.

Thank you Tim for a beautiful pen. You can be my Pith Partner anytime...


----------



## mark james (Jan 18, 2019)

Fordwakeman said:


> All I can say is WOW! I received  my first fountain pen from Tim (AKA TG Design).
> 
> A note on the pen from Tim.
> 
> ...



This is an incredibly sneaky pen.  You really need to read the description and then look carefully at the pictures.

Very,very nice - not an everyday turning.  Well done.


----------



## TG Design (Jan 18, 2019)

Darin and Mark, thanks for the kind words. It was a fun pen to make. Looking forward to the next PITH. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## hippi (Jan 19, 2019)

*2019 pith*

This what I sent MikeinSC


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 19, 2019)

Cliff Wing and I were paired together for this swap. As luck would have it we were also matched up for the NOv 2018 swap. I never posted a picture of that pen so I added it to this picture. The top two pens and the key ring were for the 2019 swap.  The top pen is the JR. Harold twist with an alumilite blank cast by Jonathan Blair. The key ring fob is from the same blank. B oth have a very brilliant shine and the fit is spot on. The second pen down is made using a very nice piece of curly walnut with a surperb CA finish. The kit is the mirage. The bottom pen is magnetic graduate made with a whiskey barrel blank from the Garrison Brother's Distillery. The fit and finish on it is also spot on. I now have my first of these 3 pens and I think all three will make a nice addition to my collection and to my list of pens to make in 2019. Thanks Cliff.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## MikeinSC (Jan 19, 2019)

Hippie and I were paired for this PITH. I received this package at least a week ago but have been quite forgetful to post. Sent my way were two beefy segmented pens and a very cool bent wood dream catcher. The package went through the ringer of the USPS, which caused a bump on the noggin for the dream cathcher. But, it's nothing more than a CA glue and sandpaper repair to be right again. 

Thanks Hippie.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Jan 19, 2019)

Well I'm late getting his to him but Bobby (bmac) blew me away in this PITH by going the extra mile to personalize the box and pen he sent. On the box he not only put my name but the logo of DiamondCast which I've poured every ounce of "free" time I've had into over the past year. Inside is a pen that I'll treasure always.... Made with a label cast blank from my Facebook profile photo. It's a picture of my son on my shoulders as we were walking through a pumpkin patch. Hopefully he's as happy with my offering as well! (Got some cool blanks but they didn't make the photo, sorry!)





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmac (Jan 19, 2019)

Tim, I am glad you enjoyed the pen and I hope it serves you well for many years. The engravings on the box were done on my CNC machine and I filled the engraving in with coffee grounds and soaked them with CA glue, sanded smooth. If you fold the cover of the box all the way back onto itself, it will serve as a display stand for your pen. I really enjoyed making this PITH for you and it was my pleasure.

Bobby
Louisiana.


----------



## hippi (Jan 20, 2019)

*pith and usps*

I am starting to dislike USPS when you put fragile all over the box and when they get my package it is in bad shape and some things are broke are destroyed even when things are wrapped up this is the second time this has happened to me you know we spend a lot of time on are projects and to ship them only to find out they did not make it and in some cases we sent a lot on shipping you would think that if it is marked fragile they would take better care of that package are am I all wrong in this 
sorry for the rant


----------



## MikeinSC (Jan 20, 2019)

Hippi, 
It's all good. I've shipped more than 800 kitless fountain pens over the past two years. While it is occasional that a package is roughed up, it has been extremely rare in my experience. And thus far, nothing hasn't been salvageable. 

I'll get the dreamcatcher fixed up soon so it's not just catching boken dreams.


----------



## gtriever (Jan 20, 2019)

hippi said:


> I am starting to dislike USPS when you put fragile all over the box and when they get my package it is in bad shape and some things are broke are destroyed even when things are wrapped up this is the second time this has happened to me you know we spend a lot of time on are projects and to ship them only to find out they did not make it and in some cases we sent a lot on shipping you would think that if it is marked fragile they would take better care of that package are am I all wrong in this
> sorry for the rant



Unfortunately, some of the people involved in delivering packages seem to think that 'Fragile' means "Only Throw Underhand" or "Do Not Throw Over 30 Feet". When I ship, it usually goes in a bubble wrapped box inside a box - and sometimes it still gets banged up.


----------



## Wagner11 (Jan 20, 2019)

There's a truck to this. Never mark a package as fragile. I don't know if postal workers take it as an insult or what but one way to guarantee your package gets banged up is to mark it fragile.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Jan 24, 2019)

Here's the pen and blanks that Scotty Bolling(Scotty) sent me. It's a beautiful Vertex Click and the blanks are some that I've been wanting to try for a while now. Thanks Scotty, you da man!!


----------



## tomtedesco (Jan 25, 2019)

Package arrived last night from ghansen4.  Very well done pen in olive wood from the Holy Land.  Fit and finish on the pen couldn't be better.  Several blanks including a cast steampunk one and a beautiful segmented blank.  Thanks to ghansen4 and IAP members putting this on, this pen will be my collection for many years.


----------



## bmac (Jan 26, 2019)

*PITH*

Got an outstanding "Kitless" fountain pen, box, and pen blanks from Tim over at McKenzie Penworks. The fountain pen is made from one of his Diamond Cast blanks and all I can say is WOW!!! it is truly a work of art and the material it's made from is stunning. I can't wait to try out one of the blanks that he sent me of the same material. Thank you very much and it has been a pleasure being paired with Tim for this PITH.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Jan 26, 2019)

Glad ya like it Bobby! That's only my second so it's far from perfect but I absolutely loved the blank and thought it would make a beautiful pen. Hope you enjoy working with the blanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 26, 2019)

David AKA Scissortail Pens had to send out a second box.  The first got hung up in traffic!  The second one made it, and it was crammed full of blanks and a super nice magnetic Vertex.  Great job Dave.  Thanks.


----------



## Wagner11 (Jan 26, 2019)

SteveJ sent me a wonderful vertex click pen with a really nice segmented blank. He also sent me a bunch of wood blanks most of which I've never turned. Unfortunately I am not home so I don't have a picture of the blanks. I asked Steve to take a few pictures because all I have is a cell camera so hopefully he can post up a better picture. 



Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brotherdale (Feb 1, 2019)

I am a little late posting this. Here is the pen I got from penturner1967 
I enjoyed this swap. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Brotherdale (Feb 1, 2019)

Brotherdale said:


> I am a little late posting this. Here is the pen I got from penturner1967
> I enjoyed this swap. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app









Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 4, 2019)

Received my PITH from Darley a couple of days back but had to share.  I am just amazed at the work folks are putting out.  The pen is outstanding and the packing material for a safe ride made of an excellent swap.  Thanks again Serge and hope you liked your package.

PS, Serge the Sierra blank is amazing in the sun


----------



## mark james (Feb 8, 2019)

I received this beautiful Golden Amboyna Baron pen from Keith (KLJ) as well as some really fun materials and blanks to play with.

The pen has been put through a full week of paying bills and signing documents and it greatly appreciated.  Thanks Keith, Be Well.


----------



## Darley (Feb 12, 2019)

Lost the thread but found it  receive from MrPukaShell this nice figured Koa pen with some casting pieces of Buckeye burl as well a lovely Manzanita burl , never work with this one so will take time for me to find a good kit for it 
Thank you very much , hope you turn the Sierra blank soon and it excell well on the sun


----------

